# Schumann's hidden masteriece



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Schumann's violin concerto. I absolutely love this piece and place it along with the violin concertos of Mendelssohn, Brahms and Beethoven. It is passionate, emotional and a really wonderful work. 

I wanted to know what you think about this hidden jewel. 
Do you think it is any good?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Firstly, I have to confess to not being an avid fan of Schumann - particularly his orchestral works, which often just don't 'work' for me. The Violin Concerto has some good moments, but it also has too many longueurs to my ears. Too many overlong orchestral tuttis and other structural 'padding'. I couldn't say that it's as good a piece as the Beethoven, Brahms or Mendelssohn concertos, but is probably just as deserving of a place in the repertoire as the overplayed, over-exposed Bruch first.

I would like to offer up the lovely Dvořák concerto for greater consideration and appreciation:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> Firstly, I have to confess to not being an avid fan of Schumann - particularly his orchestral works, which often just don't 'work' for me. The Violin Concerto has some good moments, but it also has too many longueurs to my ears. Too many overlong orchestral tuttis and other structural 'padding'. I couldn't say that it's as good a piece as the Beethoven, Brahms or Mendelssohn concertos, but is probably just as deserving of a place in the repertoire as the overplayed, over-exposed Bruch first.
> 
> I would like to offer up the lovely Dvořák concerto for greater consideration and appreciation:


Firstly, yes it is most definitely more deserving than Bruch's overplayed 1st violin concerto.

Secondly, I have listened to the Dvorak violin concerto many times and that too is one of my favourite pieces.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

To my taste it is good, but not in the top tier. Then again, I tend to classify most of Schumann's works like that.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I like Schumann's violin concerto very much. I generally like his orchestral music much more than his piano works. The violin concerto - Menuhin called it the "missing link" between Beethoven and Brahms, I think - is my favourite Schumann concerto. Provided that the finale is not rushed. It should take around 12 minutes, but it's often played much faster.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Andreas said:


> I like Schumann's violin concerto very much. I generally like his orchestral music much more than his piano works. The violin concerto - Menuhin called it the "missing link" between Beethoven and Brahms, I think - is my favourite Schumann concerto. Provided that the finale is not rushed. It should take around 12 minutes, but it's often played much faster.


Seems quick to me. My preferred rec. with Kremer/Muti is 14:20.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> Seems quick to me. My preferred rec. with Kremer/Muti is 14:20.


That's movements II and III combined, but I meant 12 minutes for movement III alone.


----------

